
Ask HN: How can software engineers solve the problem of Income Inequality? - bsn54
.
======
reggiepret
By not chasing unicorns for themselves. If a founder starts a company looking
only for a billion dollar valuation to retire rich and young, they only
increase the inequality divide.

Rather, founder should be seeking to start companies that give opportunity to
their employees to be empowered. Taking in talent from different sources (not
only ivy league) and developing the skills needed for their company.

Another practical way is perhaps to create (insert buzzword here) that will
open up learning of important life skills to the large swaths of
under/unemployed/employable people. Grit, resilience, creativity etc.

We are in large debt repay cycle, as Ray Dalio describes it, so companies have
to be bootstrapped and built with minimum risks. Empowering a generation to
become life long learners is perhaps the best thing we can do as engineers.
Something else to look at is environmental stability (ie safe communities,
stable households etc.)

Inspiration for this post: "Thank you for being late" \- Thomas Friedman

------
nickelanddimed
www.joinforge.com

